# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Posteljica

## vertex

> kako možeš uspoređivati zanoktice i oogrooomaan ljudski organ?
> nije to isto.
> onaj veganski parti s prošlog topika o jedenju posteljice, za mene je kanibalski ritual. kao i spravljanje raznih jela od posteljice. i sad mi se bljuje kad se sjetim. 
> i to mi je za zgražanje. 
> ovo s šejkom, poslije poroda, kao lijek, mi je ipak druga kategorija.


Nisam čitala to s veganskim partijem, ali prema opisu, rekla bih da se slažem s ovim postom.

----------


## Cubana

Ali stvarno svašta dobroga može biti i u menstrualnoj krvi. Koliko smo daleko od pijenja iz MC?
Gdje je granica?

----------


## vertex

Postoje ljudi koji piju svoj urin, ne sjećam se više zašto.
Ja mislim da je ovdje pitanje "gdje je granica" stvarno nevažno. 
Ma zapravo, to je kao da saznam da se neki par seksa na meni izuzetno odbojne načine i da pitam gdje je granica. Pa šta me briga gdje je njihova granica u tome, meni je moja važna, a njihova samo njima.

----------


## Cubana

> Postoje ljudi koji piju svoj urin, ne sjećam se više zašto.
> Ja mislim da je ovdje pitanje "gdje je granica" stvarno nevažno. 
> Ma zapravo, to je kao da saznam da se neki par seksa na meni izuzetno odbojne načine i da pitam gdje je granica. Pa šta me briga gdje je njihova granica u tome, meni je moja važna, a njihova samo njima.


Ma naravno. 
Već sam napisala, tko voli nek izvoli.
Govorimo o dobrobiti konzumacije vlastitog organa. Dakle uopćavamo.
Hojruk je to iznijela na forumu i govori o koristi istoga. Zato pitam gdje je granica.

----------


## marta

Ej vertex, samo te potpisujem u zadnje vrijeme. 
Dam glavu da postoje i neki koje menstrualna krv zanima. I?

----------


## Cubana

> Ej vertex, samo te potpisujem u zadnje vrijeme. 
> Dam glavu da postoje i neki koje menstrualna krv zanima. I?


Iz tog rezona, čemu tema?

----------


## vertex

> Ma naravno. 
> Već sam napisala, tko voli nek izvoli.
> Govorimo o dobrobiti konzumacije vlastitog organa. Dakle uopćavamo.
> Hojruk je to iznijela na forumu i govori o koristi istoga. Zato pitam gdje je granica.


Pa ako gledaš dobrobit, onda valjda staviš granicu kod nečega šta ne čini dobro  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Nisam te bas shvatila Cubana. 
Ako na ovom forumu nema nitko zaiteresiran za cugnit sadrzaj MC-a tesko da cemo ugledat temu o tome. Medjutim, sto fali ovoj? Zena iznosi svoje iskustvo, a to je potaklo raznolike reakcije svekolikog pučanstva.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ej vertex, samo te potpisujem u zadnje vrijeme. 
> Dam glavu da postoje i neki koje menstrualna krv zanima. I?


Oni iz Sumrak sage?

----------


## marta

> Oni iz Sumrak sage?


Prije oni koji briju na Sumrak sagu malo izvan okvira drustveno prihvatljive brijacine. Sad sam se sjetila vica s vampirom koji u kaficu narucuje caj bez vrecice caja.

----------


## marta

> tocan omjer posteljica vs. sumsko voce?


Jedna kotiledon na čašu voća.

----------


## mikka

> Uopce me ne privlaci. Ja mogu odoljeti svakom linku. Snazne sam volje.


umirem  :Laughing: 

ja recimo na stvari o kojima nemam bas nekog pojma ne gledam sa vec izgradenim (drustveno prihvatljivim) stavom u stilu "jedenje posteljice/pijenje menstrualne krvi/urina itd. mi je odvratno i neprihvatljivo tocka" nego me zanima sta stoji iza toga, zanimaju me objasnjenja itd. pa cu sama razmisliti ima li mi to logike ili nema. ovako na prvu ne mogu reci da mi se ne gadi ideja o pijenju vlastite mokrace puno vise nego placenta-shakea, ali voljna sam i o tome poslusati par rijeci, doduse ne i probati ali nema veze  :Grin:

----------

